# Schecter Hellraiser V1... The way it should be!



## Duraesu (Nov 24, 2008)

My visual (and technical) opinion about how the Hellraiser V1 should be...








Decent V shape, the right shecter headstock for the V shape body and a simple setup... the true definition of Hellraising hehe


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 24, 2008)

I hate that headstock. If they hadn't started to use the 3/3 and 3/4 ones I would never have bought one.


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 24, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> I hate that headstock. If they hadn't started to use the 3/3 and 3/4 ones I would never have bought one.




i wasnt too fancy of it too before i combine it with a V shape body... looks cooler and more natural IMHO.


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 24, 2008)

I do think that headstock is rather awful, unless its reversed and made 3x3, then it'd look pretty badass I think. I wish that's how it was done on my A7 anyway, as the single unreversed tuner looks kinda wonky.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 24, 2008)

Inlined reverses are the most badass for V's.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the bright sparkly binding makes it look a lot less metal than it should


----------



## Dark Aegis (Nov 29, 2008)

another plus would be if they kicked the emgs for blackouts.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Nov 29, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Inlined reverses are the most badass for V's.


 
gospel in its purest form.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 29, 2008)

Personally, I like the Jackson SLS 3x3 headstock on symmetrical Vs.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Nov 29, 2008)

I think you are right that does look better like that to me at least.


----------



## winterlover (Nov 30, 2008)

cough floyd rose cough cough cough cough 
lmao


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 30, 2008)

3 more mods!!

the large v profile body, reverse Avenger headstock and OFR.





the small V profile body, reverse Sunset headstock, OFR






again the small V profile body, Devil headstock, fixed bridge


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 30, 2008)

_velkan said:


>



Ladies and gentlemen...we have A WINNER


----------



## Duraesu (Dec 1, 2008)

^

yeah, i'm going to do it in black... \m/


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 2, 2008)

Eh, Not a big fan of any of them


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 2, 2008)

It'll never happen, since Gibson would sue them silly.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 2, 2008)

_velkan said:


> 3 more mods!!
> 
> the large v profile body, reverse Avenger headstock and OFR.




That looks more like it  Still not a fan of the binding but this one is the best.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2008)

_velkan said:


> 3 more mods!!
> 
> the large v profile body, reverse Avenger headstock and OFR.



That's what a classy-V is supposed to look like. You have triumphed.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Dec 2, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> It'll never happen, since Gibson would sue them silly.



Schecter Hellraiser V-1 Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.


he's just photochopping the pictures.


----------



## Duraesu (Dec 2, 2008)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Schecter Hellraiser V-1 Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.
> 
> 
> he's just photochopping the pictures.





i'm photoshoping the oficial pics from the schecter site...


----------

